# Keto



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

I've been reading up on Keto diet plans and was looking for opinions on it. Have any of you's tried Keto and what were the results like?

Also there seems to be 3 types of Keto diet so again what one have you tried and do you rate it.

Another question is when on a carb day if you took that route what carbs did you take, is it better to stick to complex or quick release carbs.

I'm only looking into this as it seems to be a bit harder to shift fat now that I'm getting on a wee bit (35) and thought this seems quite a good option.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I did keto for about three weeks last year and had good results, I ate mainly pprotein and fats, I ate roughly 3200 calories a day, I would say in this and the period around I lost around 20lbs now most of this would be water but, some great visual results were obtained, and i think the fat that I lost in the main has stayed off..

Not all of my fats were healthy I ate cheese under the grill and double cream with suger free jelly! I kept my carbs under 50 grams a day and kept my protein at around the same level it was before the diet, on the friday I recarbed straight after my gym session, first with fast carbs and then with more complex carbs, your muscles really seem to fill up fast I would get a lot of carbs in in the next 24 hours then go low carb again, once your body has converted to using fats as energy you seem to have good strength and stamina, but I would get the big stuff done early week!

When starting this diet I would say you must go a good week low carbs before you carb up again this would be the hard part....I hope this helps....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

do fats release energy at different speeds fred?

what carb release could you compare fat energy to?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

That is one hard question to answer, carbs are a more efficient energy source, that is why I believe you can have quite a few calories more with fats a day and still get good results, because I believe that fats are not as good as carbs as an energy source or that is what I found, but I did have lots of energy when my body had got round to using fats as its first source of energy, i was doing this by the way with very little cardio, this year my cycle will allow more cardio to be done, I might keep a log?? you have to prepare for keto in my opinion, I dont think it is something you can do over night......


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks for the post Freddee, so you were only carbing up once a week? One of the options I was reading up on was to carb before and after every weight sesion but wasn't sure if this would be as effective.

Is there a time limit to how long to run a keto style diet? Where were you getting alot of your fats from, I always liked raw cashews but noticed there's a surprising amount of carbs in them so will have to reduce my intake.

I've started it today so will see how it goes, I've got a feeling the first week could be quite rough as I do get sugar cravings but I'm determined to give it a go.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I ate nuts, udoes oil, olive oil, cheese, double cream, egg yokes the only actual visable carbs I had was mange tout (like a long bean) for roughage, you are going to find carbds creep in through protein shakes, but I think most people would be in ketosis if there intake of carbs was below 50 grams a day....


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

freddee said:


> I ate nuts, udoes oil, olive oil, cheese, double cream, egg yokes the only actual visable carbs I had was mange tout (like a long bean) for roughage, you are going to find carbds creep in through protein shakes, but I think most people would be in ketosis if there intake of carbs was below 50 grams a day....


At the moment I'm having less that 50g carbs a day as you say. But after training i do have 30g of oats in my protein shake.Although I do work my carbs at less than 50g for the day, I just move them around.

Every Saturday I swap fats for carbs but do not go above my calories for the day.

Is this approach OK.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

If its working for you its ok!! i lowered my post training carbs over several days, have you used keto sticks?? they are not super acurate but if you test with carbs in you, and carbs out there is a signifant difference, or there was in my case......


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Not actually doing a strict keto diet just reduced carbs high fat then re-carb on a Saturday.

I just use fitday to keep a track of everything.


----------

